# Brother's first whitetail buck with a bow



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

My brother moved to Washington two years ago. He has been chasing a few bucks with his bow over the years, and he finally connected on this buck. My Dad and Mom flew up there for Thanksgiving and they headed out the next day to see if they could harvest one of the bucks hanging around his property. There is an old cabin near his property so my Dad and brother hide in the cabin waiting for a buck come down the trail. For the first few hours then only does and smaller bucks came down the trail, but then came this buck and my brother shot him and 18 years. This is my brother's first archery buck and first whitetail.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck, great eye guards.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Tell him to be very careful, Whitetails are addicting! Nice buck.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice! Was this from the same roll of film as your hunt? Maybe finish off the roll with Christmas pics??


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Nice! Was this from the same roll of film as your hunt? Maybe finish off the roll with Christmas pics??


Ha ha I wad thinking the same thing.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Thats a great whitetail. They are really fun to hunt, and are very robust as a species. I think they look great too.----SS


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Thats a great whitetail. They are really fun to hunt, and are very robust as a species. I think they *taste* great too.----SS


fixed it for you


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Taste is another plus, but personally, I think that whitetails in the north and west especially have a great look to them. Now if you try to compare your average 2.5 year old whitetail buck to a 5 year old muley, of course there is no comparison, but compare mature bucks and I think both are magnificant. Problem is, most people never see a mature whitetail. Anyway, the true beauty out west is that with our diverse habitat, we don't have to chose, we can have the best of both worlds.------------SS


----------



## treedagain (Nov 21, 2009)

sweet buck, congrads


----------

